# ECLSTS- March 23 & 24 Who's Going?



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, It's that time of year again!!! You know..... York time! The show is in 6 weeks. So, who's goin'? The Diesel Queen and I will be there on Friday. Look for a big ugly guy with a beautiful super model on his arm. Beauty and the beast, you might say........ just be careful who you call beast- she'll hit you like a freight train. Hope to meet some of you there.


-Kevin.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

I usually head to PA from VA on Thursday morning. Take care of some family duties in my old home town (Palmyra,PA), then go to my college buddy's place north of Lebanon, PA. He usually decides whether we go on Friday or Saturday, depending on who we will be meeting up with. I just know I'll be there on one of those days. I always enjoy being able to look over the goodies before I make my purchase. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and i will be there friday also about 25 to 30 of our club members get there on friday. We do the show and then get together friday night for dinner. Nobody knows what will happen when we all get together a lot of fun for sure. We will be staying at the hamtion inn in york hope to see and meet some of you folks there. We belong to the northern ohio garden railroad society nogers for short.Pete &karen digiacomo see you there.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, Are you heading down from Buffalo? Room for a rider? 

Chas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I will drive up from DC on Saturday. I have to chaperone my daughter's 1st grade field trip to Ford's Theater on Friday!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The end of the month is ALWAYS bad for us- just like so many others on fixed incomes... 
As much as I'd love to, it probably isn't in the cards


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

At best I will be there Saturday. 
Regards, 
LAO


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there.....









Due to flight schedules... I'll be there late Wednesday and departing early Sunday morning from BWI....

Let's hope it's warmer this year.....


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Chas- Yes, we're heading down from Buffalo. I'd gladly offer you a ride, except I've already got some additional riders. The 'village elders' will be making the trip with us on Friday and then on to Strasburg on Saturday. Sorry 'bout that. Maybe next time. 


-Kevin.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Glad to hear you're making the trip to York. Looking forwrd to seeing you there.

Doc


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks anyway Kevin!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Not for me this year. My wife's due date with our first is the 27th of March! Hope you all have a blast, and we will see you all there next year.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

4 weeks and counting.......... So far only 7 confirmed MLSers are going. There must be more than just 7 of us?!?!! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

"_God willin' an' th' cricks don't rise..._" 

I'll be there all day Saturday (if not most of Friday also) at my usual place: Clem O'Jevich's _Warrior Run Loco Works_ modular layout.

To echo Doc Watson's comment - it'll be good to see Stan Cedarleaf there again.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

In plan to be there Friday, busy weekend, big orchid show at Longwood gardens, and acoustic blues weekend in DC, too many things to do!

Jerry


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We'll be there set up to sell. It looks to be an expensive pull if gas gets up to $5 per gallon.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* According to the poll so far, there should be plenty of good parking!*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby, I just don't see how it would be worth it for you to drive. ??? even shipping it and fling out. 
I can't make it, my driver is disabled now.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Thursday thru Saturday. I'll be at the SEPGRS modular layout in the layout hall the majority of the time unless i find some of those AML PS2's to buy!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Will be there both days.

I made my first purchase already, from Robby, a AML PRR 0-6-0 jsut couldn't resist








Looking for some deals on the new Dash 9's, hopping to pick up a new Sante Fe and a UP Flag one.
I will also be buying a bunch of the New QSI boards, I'm positive by that times they will be all over the place









Ron


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

myself and the wife will be there friday, Mark gilger will also be there. I don't know who else from our club nogers are mlsol members. Can't wait to see all the candy in the store. If you know what i mean.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be there this year and look forward to seeing everyone again. 
We sure missed seeing all of our friends last year, so stop by and say Hello.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Lawrence Wallace on 27 Feb 2012 05:52 AM 
We will be there this year and look forward to seeing everyone again. 
We sure missed seeing all of our friends last year, so stop by and say Hello. 
Yogi - that is great news..... I am sure that I will run into you again at breakfast on Friday morning!

I'll be presenting my 9th consecutive seminar at the ECLSTS on Friday morning - hope to see lots of folks from the forum there. Great fun!


dave


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

A year ago I didn't know what ECLSTSmouse was, but I made the trip and spent a good hunk of money and couldn't have had a better time. 

This year I'll be in line at 8 Friday morning prepared to spend even more money and have an even better time. 

JackM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the spirit jack. The first time we went to eclsts we were like kids in a candy store. Now when we go we being myself and my wife i have to tell no we cannot get this or that she wants to buy to much stuff engines,cars,buildings,people and other stuff go figure. But it's all good.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kim sez we're definitely not going (no money)... HOWEVER, if anybody from points West happen to be going past and want to stop and run trains I can get the track back in running shape! We're only about 25-30 minutes south of I-80


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Pete- "....she wants to buy to much stuff engines, cars, buildings, people...." That's a great 'problem' to have. More like a blessing!!! The Diesel Queen has the same 'problem.' Life is good!!! 

JackM- Pretty amazing.... We live so close to each other and yet, we have to travel 300 miles to visit!!! Anita and I will see you on Friday (probably not at 8AM)..... Save us a spot in line. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

All;

Leaving for our first leg of the trip tomorrow morning. Will leave Alexandria, VA early Thursday morning for Palmyra, PA. Looks like I will make at least part of Friday and most of Saturday. Hope to say "HI" to some of you.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there from Friday mid-afternoon through Saturday at the Aikenback Live Steamers track. Geoff Ringle will have one of my "flat face" Southern Pacific AC-6 cab forwards on display at the Accucraft booth first thing Friday. 

Stan, looking forward to seeing you again. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Eight of us from the VGRS are coming. Llyn Rice and I will be running steam on the live steam tracks. The car is packed and ready to go tomorrow am. 

Larry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I arrived at the Holiday Inn in York late last evening.... Saw Ivor Snoddy, Robby from RLD and Matt from St Aubin's...


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I intend to be there Friday before the doors open. Will attend Saturday [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Catch and "TRAIN" them young - ECLSTS 2012 Setup[/b]


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hope ya all lucky enough to attend had a great time . . . maybe next yr for the RBR ('03 was the last time) !


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, Lets hear the stories and see the videos.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I went on Saturday morning, for about three hours. Bought a ticket but snuck in 10 minutes early to look at the layouts. 

I think it might be the least attended ECLSTS I've been to. It was raining and gray, which might have kept local attendance down, but there were fewer vendors and I thought fewer customers. I was told it was more crowded on Friday. I always go to Warrior Run, because they have a huge stock of trackside details, but Clem said it had been heavily picked over on Friday, and that seemed to be the case. 

I more than did my part to stimulate the economy, picking up a few things from St. Aubin's "doors closing" sale: Beer can tank cars for $60, HLW Coaches for $45. Found an aristo 0-4-0 for cheap, and did a good bit of business with train-li. Found a lot of useful figures and a nice farmhouse made of extruded PVC "trim board" (I think) maker unknown.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We were there on friday and the turn out was low compared to the last two or three years. I don't think it had to do with the price of gas. The economy is not good and folks have to watch where their money go's. Vendor turn out was not as good either.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm Maybe it is time to move the show again !? 

Say over to central Canada --- Manitoba, where the latest G-gauge reseller (2nd for Man.) opened up a shop ! 


At least with a more central (continental) location, more likely chance of increased attendance  


Oooops sorry maybe just on the other side of the 'line' in N.Dakota, so u.s. resellers and still Cdn. G-gauge enthusiasts (who are not necessarily impeded by distance to attend a LSTS just travel funding), would be able to participate more enmasse !!? 


Hmmmm maybe AristoCraft could find cheaper warehousing in N.Dakota to move the whole corp. infrastructure and be closer to the west coast, for the containers of product arriving into N.A. Just make sure it is above the RedRiver floodplain !!




ramblin' doug c


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to the show Saturday after a 9.5 hour trip from Boston, Mass which included helping someone try to find his buddies Pickup than ran out of gas. I think part of the reason for low attendance was the weather. The Northeast including PA had been in the 70's and 80's for over a week and people's brains might have been thinking of something other than trains. I won't do a trip like that again though as in a 30 hour time frame I went from MA to York and back. Only got 6 hours at the show and 5.5 hours of sleep.
LAO


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe let's look at it from a vendior's side.... I had double the amount of traffic at our table, came home with so many orders that it will take days to catchup. The booths directly across the isle from me had to continue to restock the shelves. Items were disappearing out of the booth almost faster than they could restock. At 4 on Saturday afternoon, the vendor had a big smile on his face and with a tired breath said, wow, I sure am pleased with what I don't have to take back to the store... The same was true for the booths on each side of ours. 

I saw a great deal of various colored train boxes headed for the exits in a steady stream. Yes, as always there were dips and peaks but for the most part it was very steady..

It was a very good show from our point of view.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan....that's good to hear. I'm hoping there will be a west coast show where the vendors make money...because it's sure seems to me that it's becoming increasing difficult for the vendors to cover their travel, hotel, and booth expenses...let alone make a profit.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if the vendors had a good show and i mean that they made some money that is great because that means there will be a show next year. If the vendors do not turn a profit either big or small that will mark the end of a show.


----------



## CLRRNG (Sep 26, 2008)

This show was the first one I missed since the first show way back when I can't remember (I have been going since the show was in Jersey). 
In the past i looked forward to and went to the show for new ideas and to see what was new. I also looked for big bargains. But now, my large scale curiosities have settled down. And my wallet is empty. 
Also, in the past few years I have noticed less and less attendance. Somewhat due to the economy I am sure. But I think the show needs to be re done, its very boring if you ask me. Did you ever notice there is not a lot of kids with parents. My 10 year old son would rather go shopping for school supplies then go to the train show, seriously not kidding either. 
The show sponsors/promoter need to attract more younger attendees. Younger attendees with kids. 
Unless something sparks my interest for next year I doubt I will be trekking west for the train show. Its just not worth the 6 hours driving & 80.00 for gas and tolls. 

Glen


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 26 Mar 2012 12:27 PM 
Stan....that's good to hear. I'm hoping there will be a west coast show where the vendors make money...because it's sure seems to me that it's becoming increasing difficult for the vendors to cover their travel, hotel, and booth expenses...let alone make a profit. Yes Mike, it's getting harder and harder to come out ahead. One very positive thing for the shows is that you can see the items you'd like, take them home with you and avoid the increasing shipping costs. That is if you are driving.









In conversation with Dave Roberts, I don't think there will be a Pomona show this Fall. Not sure of any intentions for a West Coast Fall show. 

The next event would be the BTS in Ontario on June 2-3.....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, did Dave Roberts say anything about having the KC show this year? Glad to hear you had a good show/trip.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing was mentioned about the HAGRS, Henson...









Looks like the next Midwest show would be National in August and then Marty's.....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended the show on both days, although I was a bit late each day due to traffic conditions in the Harrisburg area. Friday seemed busy to me, as I had not attended on a Friday for a few years. However, other folks kept saying that it was not as busy as last year, so I suppose that is a correct observation. It seemed to me that those in attendance were buying briskly. 

My big disappointment was that the HLW two-truck Birney was not available yet, and the HLW booth was also not there. I still managed to get several good deals. My best purchase was the Bachmann Davenport gas/mechanical for $75. This little locomotive must be able to pull better than its prototype. My buddy and I tested it on a level track with four foot radius curves Saturday night. It pulled 13 cars! 12 of the cars were Bachmann, and about 4 of the cars had metal wheels. Not too shabby for a dinky! 

Best. 
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 27 Mar 2012 08:37 AM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 26 Mar 2012 12:27 PM 
Stan....that's good to hear. I'm hoping there will be a west coast show where the vendors make money...because it's sure seems to me that it's becoming increasing difficult for the vendors to cover their travel, hotel, and booth expenses...let alone make a profit. Yes Mike, it's getting harder and harder to come out ahead. One very positive thing for the shows is that you can see the items you'd like, take them home with you and avoid the increasing shipping costs. That is if you are driving.









In conversation with Dave Roberts, I don't think there will be a Pomona show this Fall. Not sure of any intentions for a West Coast Fall show. 

The next event would be the BTS in Ontario on June 2-3..... 

Yep...that's what I was a-feared of. No more LS only train shows in the West. Hopefully, the western LS vendors will start using the multi-scale shows to sell through (hint hint). There's about four of them in SoCal...and they travel up to the Bay Area too...and on. But, they're all in the winter. The BTS is the only summer show...and, it's gone multi-scale as we know. 

And...that means us LSers need to start going to the multi-scale shows...and buy stuff.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Given the way the market is going, it might make a lot of sense to mix LS with the smaller scale shows....as those guys get older and their eyesight gets worse, they might be the best candidates to go after to help build the hobby. Our local show is a mixed event and there certainly have been a lot of guys come over to us from the small scales saying exactly that. Who better to go after but guys who already like trains? I think what has held a lot of them back is the lack of prototypical rolling stock, but that has changed quite a bit in the last few years. 

Keith


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I go to a bunch of shows here in the Northeast. Those dealers that have G scale in their store bring few if any with them to the multigauge shows and this includes the Amherst Railway Society Show in Springfield, MA which attracts about 25,000 during the weekend and has Aristocraft, MTH and Charles Ro (USA) there. You can count on one hand how many dealers have a selection at that show not counting the used stuff that a dealer is trying to get rid of. The Greenberg's shows in MA and NH sometimes will have 2 or 3 dealers with a little (Mainly used.). The other shows are hit and miss. You also have trouble finding Z Gauge. One dealer told me he didn't have any room in their truck and trailer to bring any. I just looked at him and I said Z not G then I walked away shaking my head. 
As an FYI I don't just go to the Train Shows. I also hit the Plastic Model, Sci-Fi, Comic Book, Toy and Die Cast shows. I have found figures, buildings, vehicles and G gauge trains/accessories at these shows. Also doesn't hurt to go to large hobby shops that don't do trains. Sometimes they buy out other stores and get train stuff as part of it. That's how I got some LGB track and accessories at a knockdown price.

Regards, 
LAO


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Henson 
Yes he did HAGRS the weekend after fathers day, June 23-24, at the mall their layout is 
Dennis


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

HAGRS is scheduled for June 23 & 24. RLD cant make it that weekend. so it might be June 29 & 30 
I'll know in 2 days. It will be at the Great Plains Mall in Olathe, ks 

Regarding SWGRS. I'm 90% sure there will be one in the fall. Where? not sure 

I spent the whole SWGRS show trying to get the Fairplex to do what we agreed to in the contract. If the vendors and the attendees had a good time, I'm willing to go 
back. Many who were at the show, know I'm open to other locations. 

I do want to make it clear that the trouble was only with the Fairgrounds and NOT the Fairplex Railroad. 

David


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The fairplex railroad right next to the show is a big draw for me, and sitting and shooting the breeze with other mls guys.... Parking is easy, I'll go every year... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only the price of gas to go but the ever rising cost of G-Cale products may be a factor the the amount of attendee's. We even lost our show here in Georgia due to the lack of attendee's Getting hard to find shows to go to that have G-cale even the multiple type shows. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I just read on the Aristo forum that they have cancelled the fall ECLSTS at York, PA. Harry said all seemed to have a good show last weekend, vendors did well, but they are going to let the fall show go. 

Jerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang....


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I spoke to Lewis at the show last weekend and he said the same thing- No Fall show. Bummer. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

I kinda hate to see the fall show go, but I was never able to attend it. In my case, I'm 66 and still working. Most likely I'll keep working into my 70s. I only have so much vacation, so the spring show works best for me. I take enough time to allow me to also tend my family's plots in Palmyra, PA, and to sometimes visit the few relatives who are still living. Fall can get busy with other events, like our local NRHS Chapter's Amtrak excursions, which I work on as a car host. 

Perhaps a lot of us, who live some distance from York, PA, have similar constraints. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave- I have never attended the fall show, either. My wife and I take an annual vacation the week of the show (her vacation schedule is limited). We generally return home (Buffalo) a couple of days before the show and just never have the energy to go right back out on the road. This year, her schedule would have allowed us to make the fall show. But, alas.... no fall show. Talk about bad timing!! Well, its probably for the better- I'd just go and spend a bunch of money and act like a nine year old!!!! Guess I'll save more for the spring show. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave, 
If you work the Fall excursion to Asheville, I'm usually there taking pictures. 
Here is a link to my video. Included are a photo of the Amtrak "Hiawatha", one of the few "named" Amtrak locomotives. 
There is also some shots of local Amtrak action in Salisbury. 
Ralph 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKzG1WSdCp0


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph; 

Thanks for the video. The Roanoke Chapter usually runs to southwestern Virginia or West Virginia, and sometimes into the Shennandoah Valley. I believe the Ashville trip is sponsored by a North Carolina Chapter. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## skipmesick (Mar 3, 2012)

We were there. First G only event. SEE YOU IN SEPTEMBER! One of the best MRR events I have seen.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Skip- I hate to be the barer of bad news (especially since this is your first post), but....... No Fall show. It's been cancelled due to poor attendance. On a positive note- Welcome to MLS!!! 


-Kevin.


----------

